# 3 speed middle weights



## hotrod (Aug 31, 2019)

was Schwinn the only company to make 3 speed middle weights?


----------



## phantom (Aug 31, 2019)

No, several others.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Sep 3, 2019)

i have found more of the british companys have them 
raleigh sunbeam bsa companies like that


----------



## Oilit (Sep 3, 2019)

1951 C.W.S said:


> i have found more of the british companys have them
> raleigh sunbeam bsa companies like that



The most common 3 speed hub was the Sturmey-Archer, made in England, and I believe the English bikes introduced them to the American market. A few came in before WWII, but they really became popular in the late '40's and 50's. Schwinn and Roadmaster built balloon tire bikes with 3 speed hubs (the 1954/55 Schwinn Jaguar and the 1954 R.M. Flying Falcon) but after Schwinn introduced the Corvette in mid-1954, the middleweights took over the market. Schwinn offered the most middleweight 3 speeds, but even so these were options, the base models were nearly always single speeds. And for the other manufacturers, there was usually only one or two middleweights with a 3 speed available. Check out the Huffy F-85 in this catalog from 1961: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1...log-huffy-dayton-and-raleigh-bicycles.108410/


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Sep 24, 2019)

Schwinn did it with such style, though!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 24, 2019)

Schwinndemonium said:


> Schwinn did it with such style, though!View attachment 1068890




I'll second that !


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Sep 24, 2019)

But the brits did it with such class and utilitarian-ness


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 24, 2019)

1951 C.W.S said:


> utilitarian-ness




Yes , Tried and True.          A Most functional design , with a Timeless look.


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 24, 2019)

Schwinn middle weight, British steel, I love em all!


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 24, 2019)

56 BSA



61 Raleigh built Western Flyer



63 Raleigh built Huffy



78 Raleigh built Raleigh



68 Schwinn thing.



The Schwinn Racer is a nice ride, but it has nothing on the riding experience of the British built lightweights. imo.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 24, 2019)

I thought I was in the wrong thread here. So the Brits made 3 speed Middleweights?  



1951 C.W.S said:


> But the brits did it with such class and utilitarian-ness
> View attachment 1068977


----------



## Rollo (Sep 25, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I thought I was in the wrong thread here. So the Brits made 3 speed Middleweights?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1069054






... Haven't seen any Brit 3 speed Middleweights yet ... but here's a pic of my '57 Schwinn 3 speed Middleweight ...


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 25, 2019)

Rollo said:


> here's a pic of my '57 Schwinn 3 speed Middleweight ...




BEAUTIFUL  !!!!          That is SUPER Nice !!!       Be Proud of that one


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Sep 25, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I thought I was in the wrong thread here. So the Brits made 3 speed Middleweights?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1069054



yes they did 
that was most of raleighs business 26- 1 3-8 was the main size and thats there middle weight 
the made roadsters to which would be a heavy weight in todays standards 28 1 1-2


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 25, 2019)

I used to own a nice Firestone 500 middleweight. It was a ladies bike. I know there have been a few on here. Let's see one of those. That's a nice non-Schwinn. I always classify a 1.75" or 1 3/4" width  as a middleweight. That's in the good 'ole US of A.


----------



## Oilit (Sep 26, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I thought I was in the wrong thread here. So the Brits made 3 speed Middleweights?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1069054



You've heard of the Raleigh Lancer, haven't you?
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1957-raleigh-lancer-3-speed.54539/


----------



## vincev (Sep 28, 2019)

I really like 3 speeds........only have a few but they are cool .....


----------



## vincev (Sep 28, 2019)

Classic Raleigh with rod brakes.........


----------



## vincev (Sep 28, 2019)

Late 50's huffy.Got from original owner....


----------



## vincev (Sep 28, 2019)

Found another one......


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 28, 2019)

I’ve been whoring out my ‘55 a lot lately - but for good reason: It does everything I need, and I ride it every day. One of these days it will get the cleanup it deserves.


----------

